# A new adventure for Team Tito!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Go Tito!! You handsome and multi-talented sweetie pie! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

How many years did it take for Tito to get trained to this level? He sounds wonderful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He took a couple of puppy agility classes when he was a baby, and then did nothing for the next 3 years as we were pursuing his CH and obedience titles. We started up again this summer, he takes 1 lesson a week. We don't have any equipment, so he doesn't get to practice outside of that lesson.
So I guess the answer to your question is, "not very long!"




Angelina said:


> How many years did it take for Tito to get trained to this level? He sounds wonderful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do want to add, I think training in other venues makes a HUGE difference. Even though he has done very little agility, he has a really strong obedience background and things like sitting on the contacts, staying so I can lead out 3 or 4 obstacles, being told to "go" away from me, etc. aren't new to him. It really helps a lot.
The other thing is that Tito is probably the most willing dog you will ever meet. The trainer told me, "this dog would jump off a cliff if you asked him to, without even hesitating to look down". 
(Can you tell I"m pretty proud of him today  ?)


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Team Tito - You 'da man! Congratulations, Barb!! Tito sure is special.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are so blessed to have a dog like Tito. He is amazing! I can't wait to see if his pups have the same attitude and trainablility. Now you difinitely need to get video of his agility trials!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow thank you Hotel4dogs, you have every right to be very proud!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go Tito! Whoohoo.. what a guy! He also has a pretty awesome trainer..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, but no...he has taken me by the hand and led me places I never dreamed we'd be able to go. It's the dog. Really really.




Titan1 said:


> Way to go Tito! Whoohoo.. what a guy! He also has a pretty awesome trainer..


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cool. What a wonderful boy!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb I am so happy for you. You know how I feel about BOTH of you. Your comment


> he has taken me by the hand and led me places I never dreamed we'd be able to go


 made me tear up. I am hoping that is my Gabby too, which of course you and Jessica have your hands in why I have her. 

I can't wait to hear how his career goes and still more letters to be going behind Mr Monster's name! 

GO TEAM TITO!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tito is amazing... in no small part to your wonderful training ability and his great nature!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> _I just puffed my chest out and grinned from ear to ear_.


Me too and I'm just reading about it.:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

We've got a 3 day trial October 21-23 (if that's a weekend!) that still has openings! Closes Oct. 5, so there's still time to come to Iowa for the weekend. I'm sure he'll blaze through the agility titles like everything else.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What a dog Tito is! He is so amazing...now when is this repeat breeding taking place?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You know Barb, you amaze me in how much you do for your dogs. I mean you did all the conformation competitions, then you are out training with him in the field and now agility. Wow! I wish I had your energy. To add to that you care for two senior dogs with some health issues and you also run your own business. Hats off to you too!:You_Rock_:appl::appl:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You have every reason to be proud. 
Way to go Tito!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot  Tito and you are just incredible!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words!!
Happy, I'm hoping for the breeding to be repeated next year 
And really, it's not me, it's Tito. He just does everything I've ever asked of him, does it happily, and does it well. Tito is the most fun dog I've ever had and probably ever will have. It's a blast to be able to accompany him on this wild ride!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

it's cool to have a dog like Tito. Congrats....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

:greenboun:greenboun

AHHHHHHHHH!!!! They need an emoticon for happy screaming!!!

I am so excited for you! That is just so fun to hear, I want to see video! I bet he will be a fantastic agility dog, this may be my favorite of his adventures!

We are doing happy dances for you in San Diego and I am really looking forward to hearing about your trials!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Your comment made me tear up. I am hoping that is my Gabby too


Way to make me tear up! Man, I am a sap. I think she already is!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's really hard to say which of our adventures is my favorite. They're all special in different ways! 
But for sure field work is HIS favorite, followed by dock diving, then agility, then the breed ring, then probably rally and obedience. Oh wait, visiting people in wheelchairs falls in there somewhere, too 
I wonder what he'll think of tracking??  (I don't do more than 2 dog sports at a time with him, so it will be a while before we take up tracking!)


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Tito is very clearly a once in a life time dog. But I have to point out that if he was home on the couch with his owner, we'd never know just how special he really is. Kudos to you for bringing out the best in him, talk about fully appreciating the gift you've been given. My hat is off to you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tito is da bomb!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Tito is very clearly a once in a life time dog. But I have to point out that if he was home on the couch with his owner, we'd never know just how special he really is. Kudos to you for bringing out the best in him, talk about fully appreciating the gift you've been given. My hat is off to you!


That is exactly right! You gave him the opportunities to excel and excel he has! But if he were not offered those opportunites you provided no one would know how awesome he is!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks nolefan and mylissyk, that's what his breeder always says, too


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOHOO way to go Tito. He is a super dog with a super handler.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> That is exactly right! You gave him the opportunities to excel and excel he has! But if he were not offered those opportunites you provided no one would know how awesome he is!


I could not have said it better! Go *TEAM *Tito!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck on your first trial! 

I love dogs. They are awesome. I wish I could do more with mine.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
I wish I could do more too. If I didn't have to work for a living, and could find time to train this stuff on a consistent basis, I can only imagine what he would be capable of.
Or maybe not. He's always been kind of a "less is more" kind of guy. 
But if I could do stuff on weekends a lot more often, that would be pure bliss!




Loisiana said:


> Good luck on your first trial!
> 
> I love dogs. They are awesome. I wish I could do more with mine.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> If I didn't have to work for a living


work is yuck.

but paychecks are good.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> work is yuck.
> 
> but paychecks are good.


Yup, I work to support my dog habit! It would sure be nice to have unlimited funds and more time to train!


----------

